# Sexually Harassing Phone Calls.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Did any of you ladies receive them?

I did. I wasn't sure I wanted to bring this up yet or not.

I reported this to the Police back in October, so I am one of the 29 Women mentioned in this article. IF you did get any calls from someone call the Police now.

When I got the call I did a *57 which activated a trace on the lines. I got the call from a detective yesterday to tell me he was aressted and that I was not the only one who had made a complaint. Reading the article, I am quite glad I did make the complaint and do the trace because it sounds like it could have escalated.

http://www.niagarathisweek.com/news...ade-thousands-of-harassing-phone-calls-police

http://www.thespec.com/news/local/a...-of-making-harassing-calls-to-dozens-of-women

(for the record, my maiden name is on my phone number, not my married)


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I've heard this on the news too.

Thank god it didn't happen to me.

I can't even imagine the weird creepy things he must've said to all those women ... ugh.

Good thing you also made the complaint! More force against this guy!! It's just plain out creepy what he did!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that's crazy!! I'm glad they have caught this guy!! I hope he stays behind bars till all the court proceedings are done and hopefully convicted!!!!

Please be careful Sunstar!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah that is creepy, at least I stick to chat rooms...actually speaking to people without a keyboard at your fingertips is just wrong, lol.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, speaking of news....if you happen to come across the person/persons who stole the million in playstation gear...pass along their info to me...I could use some new cheap stuff


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What's is messed up is how many times he still became a "manageable" risk in the community...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha Xr8 

Holy crap sunstar that is just creepy as heck. I honestly would be scared outta my gourd.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The thing is, I know his thrill is to make women freaked out. So I did my best to not give him his jollies other than to tell him, "sure let me get my microscope" and hung up. I think that was when I actually called the cops, getting the info to do a trace call for the line (the best 5 dollars I spent) because the *67 would not reveal his number. Actually the *67 gave me a busy signal.

It was scary in that I wasn't sure if he'd up the ante and hunt me down. I consider myself a dangerous being if threatened. but it would depend on what sort of weapon he'd have. 

the creepy thing he said to me... lets tone it down a bit and reword it as a friend of mine did a while back..... he referred to himself as to having a 'swarthy larger than average male member' and wondered if I'd like it.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> the creepy thing he said to me... lets tone it down a bit and reword it as a friend of mine did a while back..... he referred to himself as to having a 'swarthy larger than average male member' and wondered if I'd like it.


That in it's self is creepy enough, and just brought creepyness to a whole new level.

I mean ... couldn't he just pay for like ... a 'Hot Line?' Where you don't get in trouble with the cops?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

W..T..F!? I'm glad that caught the guy as well. That is just.... I read this yesterday wheni t was first posted and kept wondering HTF the guy got her phone number. Perhaps he was diving the back alleys by banks and such and found her info unshredded and decided to call or something.

If you live alone an worried have a PJ party crash together or something and have some mates sleep over and post guard.










Seeing as you're a handy gal (loved your DIY's) build yourself one of these. http://www.instructables.com/id/Repeating-Crossbow/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't live a lone. I do not use... non online banks. Really not sure how he got my info as my maiden name is on my phone, not my married name, which was what he used. 

Oh, I'd love to have a cross bow again. 

One of my aquaintances thought I was over reacting by calling the police for the "prank call" But you never know and it was a recurrance. I didn't want it to escalate to a level that could have been prevented. 

I only wish I could ask the police to tell the telemarketers to PISS OFF.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow what a low life...glad you're ok sunstar


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> The thing is, I know his thrill is to make women freaked out. So I did my best to not give him his jollies other than to tell him, "sure let me get my microscope" and hung up. I think that was when I actually called the cops, getting the info to do a trace call for the line (the best 5 dollars I spent) because the *67 would not reveal his number. Actually the *67 gave me a busy signal.
> 
> It was scary in that I wasn't sure if he'd up the ante and hunt me down. I consider myself a dangerous being if threatened. but it would depend on what sort of weapon he'd have.
> 
> the creepy thing he said to me... lets tone it down a bit and reword it as a friend of mine did a while back..... he referred to himself as to having a 'swarthy larger than average male member' and wondered if I'd like it.


Lol at the microscope comment, I would have just sang Telephone to him.

Do you know any of the other victims? Did they find a pattern in who he called?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Seeing as you're a handy gal (loved your DIY's) build yourself one of these. http://www.instructables.com/id/Repeating-Crossbow/


Much easier, more effective, and safer, to buy a can of Mace.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Glad the creep got apprehended, and good for you for reporting the harassment. As long as people don't report creeps like this, they will feel free to continue to harass people.

As for the hotline comment earlier, a friend of mine used to work for the suicide prevention line and she had creeps calling there all the time, saying all kinds of freaky sexual stuff, just because 1) it's free, and 2) they knew that someone had to pick up the phone whenever they felt like calling.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Joeee said:


> Lol at the microscope comment, I would have just sang Telephone to him.
> 
> Do you know any of the other victims? Did they find a pattern in who he called?


Apparently he chose some people with phalic or names that could be interpreted in a sexual manner. I don't think my surname is such. but who knows what that guy was thinking. Personally I don't know anyone else involved.


----------

